# Dentists in Exeter?!!?!



## secretsquirrel (Sep 6, 2005)

It's a bloody nightmare! Shan't bore you with the whole sorry saga but I could really do with seeing a proper dentist rather than having to keep visiting the dental A&E to get my temporary filling replaced - today they told me I should go back to London for treatment (the dental equivalent of 'get orrrfff moi land?!)

Anyone by any flamin' chance know of a good dentist that might be taking on patients? Needless to say I don't expect it to be NHS - although I'd also rather it wasn't £165 for an initial consultation like one place was trying to charge!


----------



## aqua (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.nhs.uk/England/Dentists/Default.aspx

you can search for dentists by postcode and they tell you which are accepting NHS too 

good luck

*pretends she isn't putting off going*


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 6, 2005)

Done that already love. There are *huge* waiting lists down here -and last time I was nhs I was probably 15. Anyone planning to move down here - put your name down for a dentist 6 months in advance and you should be OK!

Anyway, after some frantic phoning I've found someone who's taking on patients and am popping in after work as it's very close by.

But ... hold onto your hats - it'll be £95 for the initial exam/x-rays (about an hour long so better than the £165/40 min rate I was offered earlier), £150 for root canal treatment then £395 for a porcelein crown   Will just have to hope it can be staggered slightly so I can actually afford to eat over the next month or two.

Hmmm. Dental insurance is looking like a seriously good idea... And I am in the wrong bloody business!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 8, 2005)

Only just seen this thread. 

There is a massive shortage of dentists here. What you can do to get round it is book an emergency appointment at the RDE dentist if you are desperate and skint.

There are a few dentists that are with denplan - which tends to work out at about £15 a month. I ended up spending about that on a crappy staff policy at my work which turns out to be expensive and rubbish.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been to the RDE 3 times now to get this bloody temporary filling fixed! Last time they kept me waiting nearly 3 hours for a 5 min job - think they're getting tired of me turning up   

Will enquire about denplan at this new place. Just need my latest filling to hold on until 19th and then I get seen! Bloody hell, I can't believe I'm this excited about a dentists!


----------



## space-hopper (Sep 10, 2005)

heh heh i got one here in weymouth mmmm   and she is so purtty


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 10, 2005)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> heh heh i got one here in weymouth mmmm   and she is so purtty



i hope you brush, floss & gargle before you see her


----------



## babymoongeese (Sep 26, 2005)

The dentist on South Lawn Terrace, Heavitree is taking NHS patients again - be quick!


----------



## Idaho (Sep 26, 2005)

Really? I'll try and sign up.


----------

